# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Recycler les dchets lectroniques

## alexrtz

Bonsoir,

J'ai du vieux matriel lectronique  jeter et je cherche des boites qui reprennent/recyclent ces dchets (que ce soit payant ou gratuit).

Savez-vous si je peux trouver a dans Paris ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Vespasien

La filiale de Suez qui fait  est SITA. Elle se dcline en plusieurs nom selon la rgion. J'ai regard leur site mais rien ne saute au yeux concernant ce type de dchets alors qu'ils les traite.
Pagesjaunes + tlphone.

----------


## julien-blaise

Mais dans le cas ou tu achte un nouveau matriel, le magain ou tu effectue ton achat n'est il pas tenu de reprendre l'ancien matriel ?

A+

----------


## sylvain giardini

Pour du matos rcent retour au magasin ( qui fait la geule ) .

Sinon dechetterie .

----------


## jujulev

> Mais dans le cas ou tu achte un nouveau matriel, le magain ou tu effectue ton achat n'est il pas tenu de reprendre l'ancien matriel ?


Salut 
Oui tout  fait c'est pour a que maintenant sur les factures tu as l' "cotaxe"

----------


## alexrtz

> La filiale de Suez qui fait  est SITA.


Thx, j'vais regarder ce qu'elle fait  ::): 




> Mais dans le cas ou tu achte un nouveau matriel, le magain ou tu effectue ton achat n'est il pas tenu de reprendre l'ancien matriel ?


L je suis dans le cas o je n'achte pas de nouveau matriel  :;):

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Collecte et Traitement
> Les producteurs assurent lorganisation et le financement de lenlvement et du traitement des dchets issus dquipements lectriques et lectroniques mis sur le march aprs le 13 aot 2005
> Ils ont le choix
> 
>     * Soit ils adhrent  un organisme agre par arrt .Larticle 19 dfinit les conditions dagrment de lorganisme.(lagrment est dlivr pour une dure maximale de 6 ans renouvelable.)
>     * Soit ils mettent en place un systme individuel.
> 
> Pour les dchets considrs comme historiques cest  dire des des produits mis sur le march avant le 13 aut 2005 la responsabilit en incombe aux utilisateurs sauf sils en ont convenu autrement avec les producteurs.


Si ton matriel date d'aprs le 13 aout 2005, tu peux voir avec le constructeur, sinon tu te dmerde tout seul (dchetterie ou autres).

----------


## TheCaribouX

Pour ce qui est de recyclage d'ancien matriel informatique j'aurais propos ca moi...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonsoir,

Comprime et cre une sculpture moderne ou fais comme tout le monde ===>> dchetterie (mme en pays basque, on y trouve l'endroit prvu pour ces dchets-l !)

----------


## alexrtz

> dchetterie (mme en pays basque, on y trouve l'endroit prvu pour ces dchets-l !)


N'habitant pas Paris, je ne peux pas dposer mes dchets l-bas.
Et pour les dchetteries de mon dpartement (l'Essonne), elles sont trop loin de chez moi.

J'crois qu'ils vont finir  la poubelle :/

----------


## julien-blaise

Tu ne peux pas les sortir lors de la collecte des ordures non mnagres ?
Sinon renseigne toi auprs de ta mairie  :;): 

A+

----------


## sylvain giardini

Sinon tu peux pour des vieilles UC par exemple tenter ton propre
recyclage ( Assoc.  de reinsertion, ecole, club informatique.........) si le matos n'est pas trop vieux evidement .

----------


## goldkey

> Sinon tu peux pour des vieilles UC par exemple tenter ton propre
> recyclage ( Assoc.  de reinsertion, ecole, club informatique.........) si le matos n'est pas trop vieux evidement .


Sinon il y a aussi Emmas qui a une filire de recyclage .

----------


## alexrtz

> Sinon renseigne toi auprs de ta mairie


En fait j'habite dans une ville tellement  la ramasse du ct retraitement des dchets ( part pour le verre, on a rien pour recycler) que j'avais mme pas pens  m'adresser  la mairie.

J'vais quand mme leur passer un coup de fil.





> si le matos n'est pas trop vieux evidement .


Ben en fait c'est des trucs super vieux et tous casss, donc  ::aie:: 
C'est mme pas du matos informatique, + des petites conneries (rveils, tlphones, ...) mais que j'ai pas trop envie de mettre  la poubelle  cause de toutes les salets que a contient.





> Sinon il y a aussi Emmas qui a une filire de recyclage


J'avais vu a mais le lien de dpt des dchets tait vraiment pas pratique pour moi, mais en fouillant un peu plus, je viens de voir qu'ils avaient un partenariat avec la FNAC.
Je vais demander s'ils l'ont toujours (a devrait pas tre trop dur  trouver, une FNAC dans Paris  ::P: ).

Merci pour vos suggestions  ::):

----------


## BiM

Rcemment pour un cran 19 pouces, j'avais tlphon  Darty.

"Bonjour, puis-je dposer mon cran cathodique dans l'un de vos SAV ?"
"Oui aucun problme"
"C'est gratuit ?"
"Oui bien sr"
"OK,  demain dans un de vos magasins alors"

Le lendemain... dans le Darty de la ville Y.

"Bonjour, je viens dposer mon cran cathodique 19 pouces pour le recycler."
"Heu, mais nous ne reprenons que si vous achetez du matriel lectronique neuf."
"Ah, j'ai quand mme tlphon au SAV de la ville X avant qui m'a dit que je pouvais dposer mon matriel dans n'importe quel Darty comportant un SAV sans rien prciser d'autre."
"Non nous ne reprenons pas."
"Bien... De toute faon, vu le poids, il restera l."
"Bon c'est bien la seule fois que je fais a."
"En mme temps, je ne paye pas une cotaxe pour faire joli !"
"Mh..."
"Bon courage, aurevoir !"

Voil comment j'ai fait  ::mrgreen:: 

Il allait pas me courir aprs avec mon cran 19 pouces pour que je le reprenne !!

----------


## Louis Griffont

Moi c'est direction dcheterie, sans se poser de question !

----------


## davidpuvoltis

Bonjour, 

Si cela peut vous tre utile
Pem France Recyclage rachte les circuits lectronique HS, les cartes mres, sons, vidos, rseaux, cartes tlphones GSM, barrettes mmoire, panneaux arrires, les processeurs cramiques et autres ...* voici le lien si sa vous intresse http://pem-france-recyclage.com
En vue de les recycler celon les norme DEEE
Si cela peut aider quelqu'un, je rcolte moi mme dans mon entourage les vieux circuits et les envoies sur ce site internet, je vous le recommande. 

A bientt

----------

